
 Obsession engineers: Mind control the Candy Crush way [paywall] - yiedyie
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22229710.600-obsession-engineers-mind-control-the-candy-crush-way.html
======
webhat
It's a shame that the article is behind a paywall, as it is good. And these
things are reasonably well documented outside New Scientist.

~~~
yiedyie
I agree with you, I really tried to find another article citing this or
similar article but couldn't find so I put it like that.

